# Need help creating catchy name for soap and lotion making business..



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

What are your thoughts on what I should name my business. I want something catchy. Here is a bit about myself. My name is Lauren Patrice Lewis. Some of my nicknames from various family members are LuLu, Lorenzo, Lorna Doone, Lauren Patty, Luli Bell, and I know I am missing some but I can't remember. Any thoughts?


----------



## GrubbyGoat (Dec 18, 2013)

I'd really recommend not using your name or a version of your name you use often. Having made that mistake once, it made personal vs commercial dealings a bit more difficult and you lose all anonymity, also when your customers hear your name, they think product, not you as a person. If you do not go by LuLu, Maybe use Lulu's Phoo Phoo's if you're going for cutesy. If you were to summarize your products with 2-3 words, what would it be? How do you want to present your product, whimsical, highend, homestead, cutesy or... This can influence your naming. Tell us more about your goal and maybe someone will spark an idea.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Pick a name no one else has. Think: Short. Easy to remember. Catchy.


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

LLNkikos said:


> Pick a name no one else has. Think: Short. Easy to remember. Catchy.


Real helpful.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh geez , I was called Lorna Doone too , lol
How about Soapy Goats 
Soft n Soapy Goats 
Soapy Doelings


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> How about Soapy Goats
> Soft n Soapy Goats
> Soapy Doelings


Not SoapyGoats, please, that is my forum name on a soap forum....


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Patty-cakes of soap


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Soft n soapy.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

Wattle in a Bottle

or better yet...

MAGNUM (see link)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Charlie Horse said:


> Wattle in a Bottle
> 
> or better yet...
> 
> MAGNUM (see link)


Wattle in a Bottle , :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
Oh man , my side hurts from laughing so hard :hi5: Good one :thumb:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Another nickname was Laura Dern :roll:


----------

